# cazzo in culo



## toshiki_I

Stavo cercando di tradurre il testo di una canzone di Francesco Guccini, non so esattamente cosa significa 'cazzo in culo'. Forse uguale a 'incazzatura'?

---
Giovane ingenuo, io ho perso la testa,
 sian stati i libri o il mio provincialismo,
e un cazzo in culo e accuse di arrivismo,
dubbi di qualunquismo son quello che mi resta.
---


----------



## ohbice

Ciao toshiki. E' un modo molto volgare per dire "una fregatura", una cosa dolorosa, una sconfitta. Guccini sostiene che nonostante tutti i suoi sforzi, le risposte che ha avuto (_quello che mi resta_, ovvero "i risultati che ho ottenuto", "il mio saldo finale sulla bilancia impegno/risultati") sono state molto deludenti:  _un cazzo in culo_, cioè una delusione profonda, _accuse di arrivismo _che pure gli sono state mosse ai tempi dai suoi critici, e infine _dubbi di qualunquismo_, cioè lui stesso si chiede se il suo modo di fare il cantautore non sia stato alla fine un vezzo da "uomo qualunque" (da cui "qualunquismo").
Sono tutti termini oggi forse un po' in disuso, ma a quei tempi in Italia andavano piuttosto di moda.


----------



## bearded

ohbice said:


> E' un modo *molto volgare* per dire "una fregatura",... una sconfitta.


Concordo.
Del resto anche 'fregatura' in origine era una parola volgare, anche se oggi non lo sembra quasi più. (S)fregare è un verbo che allude a quell' attrito che si produce...tra i corpi in certe attività intime


----------



## Pietruzzo

ohbice said:


> Sono tutti termini oggi forse un po' in disuso,


L'espressione in oggetto non credo sia in disuso ma sarebbe quanto meno accusata di omofobia. Gran canzone, comunque.


----------



## Olaszinhok

Ad un orecchio italiano suona molto, molto volgare, davvero; poi leggerlo come titolo del filone. Non so se io abbia un orecchio particolarmente sensibile.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Olaszinhok said:


> Ad un orecchio italiano suona molto, molto volgare, davvero; poi leggerlo come titolo del filone. Non so se io abbia un orecchio particolarmente sensibile.


Fra l'altro i titoli sono anche esentati dai warning, a quanto pare.


----------



## ohbice

Nel contesto di un'Avvelenata ci sta. E ripensando a quando avevo vent'anni, direi che lo scandalo era molto, molto meno. Non so dire se sia un problema di età, che s'invecchia, o un problema di società, che si vuole più infighettata (ma, temo, in fondo non lo è) ;-)


----------



## Olaszinhok

Parere personale: ogni cosa nel suo contesto, udire qualcosa del genere nella canzone di Guccini o in una canzone Rap, non mi fa né caldo né freddo; leggerlo in questo forum, come titolo del filone, mi fa un altro effetto. Addirittura, non appena l'ho letto, pensavo che fosse una specie di provocazione da parte dell'OP.


----------



## ohbice

@Ola: concordo per quanto riguarda il contesto.


Pietruzzo said:


> L'espressione in oggetto non credo sia in disuso ma sarebbe quanto meno accusata di omofobia. Gran canzone, comunque.


Mah, forse hai ragione. Forse è la vecchia questione del "politicamente corretto", siamo tutti diventati più attenti (anche se chiaramente "a nostra insaputa"). Mi viene in mente che Venditti nel '95 aveva già raffinato l'espressione nel suo "prendilo tu questo frutto amaro".


----------



## toshiki_I

Scusate se era una brutta parola, ho coperto le parole con le righe.
Da un straniero infatti non capisco le sfumature esatte di parolacce. Sento quotidianamente sia ca--o sia cu-o, non sapevo insieme è un'espressione così volgare.

@ohbice
Grazie per la spiegazione, non capivo bene anche soggetti/oggetti di frasi citati e me ne hai chiarito.


----------



## Kalosgeros

Una lingua è fatta di tante espressioni comprese quelle volgari e penso sia un bene conoscerle per non incorrere in figuracce pietose, a mio avviso, quindi un forum per lo studio della lingua dovrebbe discuterle e dare loro la giusta attenzione. Non vi pare?


----------



## TheCrociato91

Salve e benvenuto nel forum.



Kalosgeros said:


> un forum per lo studio della lingua dovrebbe discuterle e dare loro la giusta attenzione. Non vi pare?



E infatti l'espressione volgare in questione è stata discussa, no?

Nei _post _#2 e #3 è stato spiegato il suo significato, mentre nei successivi sono state fatte delle precisazioni circa il suo livello di volgarità, la sua diffusione nell'italiano attuale e i suoi valori d'uso in rapporto al contesto.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Kalosgeros said:


> Una lingua è fatta di tante espressioni comprese quelle volgari e penso sia un bene conoscerle per non incorrere in figuracce pietose, a mio avviso, quindi un forum per lo studio della lingua dovrebbe discuterle e dare loro la giusta attenzione. Non vi pare?


Infatti si sono sempre accettate discussioni riguardanti espressioni volgari, a patto che la discussione si focalizzi sull'aspetto linguistico.


----------



## Kalosgeros

Dalle risposte ricevute è bene che chiarisca il mio pensiero.
*Alla perplessità di leggere tali espressioni in un forum*, evidenziata in uno degli interventi e senza alcuna polemica con l'autore, ho scritto quanto avete prima letto. 

Che l'argomento sia stato discusso e spiegato nei vari post mi è *sembrato *di averlo capito, che l'espressione sia volgare *è indiscutibile*, che la discussione deve essere focalizzata all'aspetto linguistico* sono pienamente d'accordo*. 

Seguendo un film in inglese ho cercato di digitare in WRef la parola sentita, sconosco il meccanismo per cui mi sono ritrovato indirizzato *PROPRIO *a questo argomento, ma la cosa non mi ha ne scandalizzato ne turbato. Il mio intervento era solo una riflessione indirizzata all'autore del post perché non si meravigliasse di ritrovare simili argomenti in un forum grazie al quale ho capito il dialogo del film. 
Vi ringrazio 
Buon Anno a tutti


----------



## toshiki_I

Avevo cambiato il titolo per 'cxxx in cxxx', non so perché è ritornato al primo. 

Ora non trovo modo di come cambiarlo, ho tentato di cambiarlo due volte e almeno la seconda volta mi sembrava riuscita.


----------



## Kalosgeros

No toshiki_I 

secondo me non va cambiato il titolo, questo è nella canzone di Guccini, questo hai chiesto non per provocazione ma per una traduzione e su questo hai ricevuto le corrette spiegazioni. Altra cosa è il fatto che possano arrivarci così casualmente, come è capitato a me, dei bambini ma questa è altra storia che comprendo ma a cui non so dare soluzione. Il film che stavo vedendo non era uno di genere hard ma sulla guerra ad un paese mediorientale, film non vietato ai minori e di espressioni come quella che hai citato tu ne vengono dette parecchie. Una lingua è fatta di espressioni anche forti, conoscerle non significa usarle. Per chi studia una lingua e si confronta con altre persone è importante conoscerne anche le sfumature per capire il tenore della discussione dei tuoi interlocutori. 
Io mi sono iscritto solo oggi al Forum e gli intenti esposti dal mediatore mi sembrano completi e corretti, se un "problema" esiste non è in quello che hai chiesto ma in alcune  espressioni che tutte le lingue del mondo hanno.
Questo è ciò che penso
Un saluto a tutti


----------



## bearded

toshiki_I said:


> Da un straniero infatti non capisco le sfumature esatte di parolacce. Sento quotidianamente sia ca--o sia cu-o, non sapevo insieme è un'espressione così volgare.


Quello che sorprende me è che - a quanto pare - per un giapponese le espressioni in questione possano non essere volgari. Le parole corrispondenti non sono considerate volgari in giapponese?

Anche a me non sembra comunque necessario cambiare il titolo della discussione, e lascerei invariate le parole di Guccini. Concordo col moderatore (#13) e con Kalogeros (#11).

A proposito: Kalogeros, benvenuto nel forum!


----------



## Kalosgeros

Grazie Bearded
un saluto a tutti quanti


----------



## toshiki_I

@bearded Espressioni simili non esistono in giapponese, poi sentendo dire parolacce quotidianamente in italia, non intendo quali sono più gravi tra di loro.

L'espressione in questione non avevo mai sentito, vedendolo nelle parole di una canzone famosa (che ho conosciuto da poco), ho pensato che anche se l'espressione è composta delle parole volgari, sarebbe una specie di frase idiomatica.
Le espressioni che vedo in inglese tipo ' mettere qualcosa in cxxo' eccetera non esistono in Giappone, neanche espressioni che corrispondono a uso di 'caxxo' o 'fxxk' (si dice 'mxxda' a limite, che non è elegante ma non così forte).

Io stesso non uso tanto parolacce quindi da un straniero non intendo tanto quali sono più gravi e quali più leggeri.


C'erano infatti lamenti sul titolo, quindi ho pensato che era meglio cambiarlo. Forse parolacce nel titolo possono essere censurate, prossima volta (se c'è) farò così o scriverò qualcosa come 'una parolaccia in una canzone di Guccini'.

Grazie @Kalosgeros per l'intervento.

Mi dispiace ancora per il disturbo,
Un saluto e grazie a tutti


----------



## Kalosgeros

Toshiki per me non è stato un disturbo anzi ho appreso che in giapponese non esistono queste espressioni forti e quindi mi ricredo sul fatto che tutte le lingue ne hanno, almeno la tua ne ha di contenute. Non penso di debba dispiacere al tuo posto avrei fatto lo stesso, grazie a questo forum hai appreso questa  "leggera sfumature" della nostra lingua.
Un saluto ed un ringraziamento a tutti per questa forbita discussione.


----------



## ohbice

toshiki_I said:


> Forse parolacce nel titolo possono essere censurate, prossima volta (se c'è) farò così...


Una delle regole del forum più frequentemente richiamate dai moderatori è "Mettete nel titolo ESATTAMENTE la frase che deve essere tradotta / discussa / chiarita" (il maiuscolo è mio).
Questo perché se domani un altro utente dovesse ricercare la stessa espressione la possa trovare con facilità, dato che i titoli dei thread sono indicizzati.
_Caxx di cane,_ _Caxx in culx _e titoli consimili sarebbero perfettamente inutili, dato che nessuno cercherà mai espressioni del genere ;-)


----------

